# ''O'' pronounciation in Russian



## ortak

Hello friends.

I'm trying to understand the mentality of Russian in pronounciation, but it seems a bit complicated. I think I must memorize the words.. Anyway how can I read these words?? Which 'O' letters have the emphasis on ?? Which don't have the emphasis?? 

БОРОДОК

ОСТРОБА

ОСТАТОК

КОРОТКО

ПРОСТОТА

КОНТОРА

ПАНОРАМА

АСТРОНОМ

ПРОСТРАНСТВО

ПРОСМОТР

ОТОРВАННО


----------



## vikitalink

without a diccionary, its impossible to decide in which o is the emphasis. You need a good russian dictionary for this, in a dictionary is the information you need. Try in internet.


----------



## ortak

Yes, actually you are right.. Thanks vikita..


----------



## Gestahl

БОРОДОК
ОСТРОБА

Never heard of these.    As for the rest - I've marked the vowels with emphasis:

ОСТАТОК
КОРОТКО
ПРОСТОТА
КОНТОРА
ПАНОРАМА
АСТРОНОМ
ПРОСТРАНСТВО
ПРОСМОТР
ОТОРВАННО


----------



## Saluton

БОРОДОК is БОРОДКА (little beard) in the plural genitive case. It might be a typo for ГОРОДОК (little town), too.

The word ОСТРОБА doesn't exist. It might be ОСТРОВА (islands) or ОСТРОГА (outdated word for "prison").


----------



## bravo7

Бородок - стальной стержень с плоским торцом, применяемый для выколачивания штифтов и т.п.


----------



## Q-cumber

ОТОРВА*НН*О isn't a correct word. It should be ether *оторванное* or *оторвано*


----------



## ortak

ortak said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I'm trying to understand the mentality of Russian in pronounciation, but it seems a bit complicated. I think I must memorize the words.. Anyway how can I read these words?? Which 'O' letters have the emphasis on ?? Which don't have the emphasis??
> 
> *ГОРОДОК*
> 
> *ОСТРОBА*


 
I'm sorry, I've written the correct words now, I made mistakes..


----------



## ortak

Q-cumber said:


> ОТОРВА*НН*О isn't a correct word. It should be ether *оторванное* or *оторвано*


 
I looked the book again, it is written OTOPBAHHO .. May be the book is wrong


----------



## ortak

Gestahl said:


> БОРОДОК
> ОСТРОБА
> 
> Never heard of these.  As for the rest - I've marked the vowels with emphasis:
> 
> ОСТАТОК -> astatak
> КОРОТКО -> koratka
> ПРОСТОТА -> prastata
> КОНТОРА -> kantora
> ПАНОРАМА -> panorama
> АСТРОНОМ -> astranom
> ПРОСТРАНСТВО -> prastranst*vo* or *va (?)*
> ПРОСМОТР -> prasmotr
> ОТОРВАННО-> atorvanna


 
Thank you, indeed. So I can read all in the way I wrote above.


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> ОТОРВА*НН*О isn't a correct word. It should be ether *оторванное* or *оторвано*


оторвано - причастие
оторванно - краткое прилагательное


----------



## bravo7

maroseika said:


> оторванно - краткое прилагательное


Я бы даже сказал - наречие.


----------



## Saluton

ortak, unstressed vowels are reduced (i.e. relaxed) in Russian, so пространство is only -va, as you write it.


----------



## Maroseika

bravo7 said:


> Я бы даже сказал - наречие.


Я тоже сперва так подумал, но не смог подобрать примера, где бы это было наречием.

Он жил оторванно...

Гм...


----------



## Ptak

> ПАНОРАМА -> panorama


It's pronounced pan*a*rama...


----------



## Q-cumber

bravo7 said:


> Я бы даже сказал - наречие.



Да, насчёт наречия Вы правы.  До меня это дошло с опозданием, когда я уже в машине ехал.  

"Наречия не могут существовать *оторованно* от прилагательных..." (Прошу не искать смысла в данной фразе.  )




maroseika said:


> оторванно - краткое прилагательное



По-моему, краткое прилагательное - как раз *оторвано*.  "На пюпитре фривольно пежало оторвано ухо" ... не *оторванно* же?


----------



## bravo7

maroseika said:


> Гм...


Да, пожалуй.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Да, пожалуй.


Оторванно от контекста слова из обсуждаемого списка могут быть поняты по-разному.


----------



## bravo7

Да, пожалуй.


----------



## ortak

Ptak said:


> It's pronounced pan*a*rama...


 
Ok, thank you


----------



## ortak

So?? What did you decide about *OTOPBAHHO *?? What does it mean exactly??


----------



## Kolan

ortak said:


> So?? What did you decide about *OTOPBAHHO *?? What does it mean exactly??


=in a detached/separate/isolated manner


----------



## ortak

I guess you use it so rarely that it was discussed so long about it...


----------



## Kolan

ortak said:


> I guess you use it so rarely that it was discussed so long about it...


Well, it is not a very unusual word. It just conveys a quite specific sense.


----------

